# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Tranende ogen

## dotito

Sinds korte tijd heb ik enorm last van tranende ogen. Daarom zeker niet pijnlijk, maar wel zeer storend. Iemand een idee hoe dat kan komen?

----------


## Strandvogel

Tranende ogen heb ik al 5 maanden. 2 oogartsen zeggen tegen me dat het "droge ogen"zijn waarvoor ik al verschillende druppels heb gehad, anti-biotica en anti-allergiedruppels. Niks helpt.....
Misschien heb jij dat ook?
Bij mij doen ze wel pijn en ik kan slecht computeren, lezen en al helemaal geen TV meer kijken.
Hou het nauwelijks nog vol!

Sterkte voor jou!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,

Daar kunnen allerlei redenen voor zijn.
Bij allergieën is het veel voorkomend, droge ogen ook. Ik weet niet of je mascara gebruikt, maar daar kun je het ook van krijgen. Er is eigenlijk geen eenduidig antwoord op. Het is misschien wel goed om eens naar de huisarts ermee te gaan. Het lijkt me inderdaad heel lastig.
Succes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Jolanda,Strandvogel,

Naar de huisarts en oogarts ben ik al geweest, maar helaas zonder resultaat. Ze geven je oogdruppels of antibiotica zoals strandvogel, al zei en is klaar. Is wel zo dat ik mascara draag dat het nog erger word misschien zal ik eens een tijdje niets aan mijn ogen doen en zien wat dat geeft. Moet wel zeggen pijn doet dat niet, maar na een hele dag wrijven in mijn ogen heb ik wel een brandend gevoel en dat is vrij lastig.

In ieder geval hartelijk dank voor jullie tips.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hey dootje,
van dr vogel heb je oogdruppels voor geirriteerde ogen,
k weet het verder ook niet, maar miss de moeite waard,
liefsssssssssssssssssss

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Kan ik evt is proberen baat het niet dan schaadt het niet... :Wink: 

Veel liefsssssssssss terug  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fairytale30

> Sinds korte tijd heb ik enorm last van tranende ogen. Daarom zeker niet pijnlijk, maar wel zeer storend. Iemand een idee hoe dat kan komen?


Tranende ogen kunnen meerdere oorzaken hebben.
Bijvoorbeeld: de traanpunten zitten niet op de plaats of zijn verstopt.
Traankanaal, traanzak of traanneuskanaal kan verstopt zijn door een ontsteking, onduidelijke oorzaak.
Een verstopping door een probleem in de neus waar het traanneuskanaal op uitkomt. Droge ogen kunnen ook tranen oproepen, het oog is dan niet lekker gesmeerd. Dit leidt tot irritatie en de traanklier gaat meer tranen maken. Deze tranen dragen niet bij aan het smeren en de irritatie blijft dus.

----------


## droge ogen

> Sinds korte tijd heb ik enorm last van tranende ogen. Daarom zeker niet pijnlijk, maar wel zeer storend. Iemand een idee hoe dat kan komen?


Ruim 2 1/2 jaar bij oogarts gelopen vanwege tranende ogen. Diverse oogdruppels geprobeerd, gevolg steeds meer tranen 24 uur lang.
Sinds 2 weken gestopt met alles. Ik slik Membrasin, duindoornbes capsules,
sinds 1 1/2 week droge ogen.
Veel succes
Jose

----------


## Viooltje-46

Ik heb ook Membrasin geslikt; kreeg enorme huiduitslag ervan. De firma ingelicht en ze hebben het uitgezocht voor me, in Zweden op het laboratorium. 't Was niet helemaal duidelijk waardoor het kwam, maaar het is wel geaccepteerd. Ik kreeg een mooie bos bloemen en een deel van de aanschaf vergoed.
Dus: pas op met die Membrasin.

----------

